# Losing more fur



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I noticed Lacey is losing more fur. She is 15 weeks so could this be her losing her puppy coat I remember when Addy lost her coat she had big bald patches but since Lacey is SC and dark it just seems more pronounced  She's eating well ...and plays like a maniac. Weighed her this morning and she has gained an ounce and a half since bringing her home last week.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh no! I would get her to a vet and have them do a skin scraping to make sure she isn't having any underlying issue? I don't think SC lose their puppy coat like that!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Oh no! I would get her to a vet and have them do a skin scraping to make sure she isn't having any underlying issue? I don't think SC lose their puppy coat like that!


Ugh!!! Seems like it got worse over the weekend. I looked at her this morning and was shocked


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah that is a lot missing! I know sometimes stress can cause them to lose fur/shed, but it seems more than that. Is she itching? It doesn't look red/irritated, but I so would have her into the vet pronto.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

You know she had some missing on her right side when I brought her home. Michelle said she thought it was from the feeding tube. But now that has gotten alot worse and she has some missing on her left side too 

Oh...not really itching.. just the occasional ear scratch


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would definitely get a skin scraping done too. That's not normal. There might be some overall thinning, etc. but not whole patches missing like that. Looks like it might be demodectic mange?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

off to the vet!!!!! Will report back when we get home!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, definitely not normal. Good luck at the vet!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Let us know what they find out! I did google pics of mange to see if it looked like what she had, but everything they show is so far gone b'c it wasn't treated there just isn't much of a comparison...let us know what the vet says!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(I know they all have the demodex mites in their fur, but sometimes stress can let them over-take? But I am looking at pics of it online and it doesn't look the same so now I am very curious!)


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> (I know they all have the demodex mites in their fur, but sometimes stress can let them over-take? But I am looking at pics of it online and it doesn't look the same so now I am very curious!)


Right, sometimes it causes a problem for puppies as their immune systems arent as developed. Reese had a small round bald spot on his side when we got him that turned out to be demodectic mange. We didnt treat it, just kept an eye on it and his immune system kicked it on its own. Usually I think though its defined, round spots that grow, and usually its more concentrated on their face/head. Maybe Lacey has a different type? Ill be curious to hear what the vet says, she has lost quite a lot of her coat since the last video I saw.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with you Kristi. The pictures I found on the web for either demodectic or sarcoptic mange were so severe. I can't imagine that's what she has!!

This is demodectic mange...










This one is sarcoptic mange ....










I'm anxious to hear what the vet said too!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw I hope everything goes well at the vet and they can help settle this. The ladies gave good advice. Def not normal. Kizzie and Shayley are dark SC and their coats have never been like that while losing their puppy coats or weather change. Bless her heart! Will be looking for the update hon!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

The vet said it was Demodex But not of a contagious kind. He refered to it as "inconvenient". He said it was genetic. He didnt do a skin test because he didnt want to break her delicate skin. She is too small for any treatment right now. He said what brings it out is stress and hormones. He said best treatment is spaying her but of course she is not big enough. He is putting her on an antibiotic daily just to prevent infection and wants to see her every 2 weeks to monitor it and her weight. I just pray she puts on weight soon!!! 

She went crazy in the waiting room. So many BIG dogs she wanted to play with. I had a hard time containing her. She is not afraid of anything. She has the most amazing personality for a chi.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Demodectic Mange (half way down) Demodex it doesn't look like it is something that is genetic? Not as if you are going to breed her anyway ha ha. I do think her being on a better diet will help her immune system amp up.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He said not all dogs have it. Its in there genes or not. That its most likely stress that caused her to lose it so rapidly over the weekend. He wanted to know who was taking care of her. Of course since I work all weekend hubby was the care giver. Hubby assured me he was giving her alot of attention. Vet said she could just have missed me


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Demodectic Mange (half way down) Demodex it doesn't look like it is something that is genetic? Not as if you are going to breed her anyway ha ha. I do think her being on a better diet will help her immune system amp up.


Kristi...thanks for this information!!! It makes sense. Hopefully over time her new diet will help. The vet seemed pleased that I was feeding Ziwipeak. I also have some Nupro and the article mentioned supplementing with it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm curious did he say how he knew it was demodex? I always like to know these things lol.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I'm curious did he say how he knew it was demodex? I always like to know these things lol.


No...he just took one look and said that is what it was. He did give me a referral for a dermatologist.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> No...he just took one look and said that is what it was. He did give me a referral for a dermatologist.


Huh. Well I guess they see it more than we do lol.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Even better article... http://www.alternativepets.com/demodex.html huh. 

"You can take a dam who has produced an entire litter of demodectic pups, put her on a grainless raw diet (a la Kymythy Schultze) with supplementation for a year, breed her again and she will not produce any demodex in the subsequent litter. I know, because I've done it. If it were genetic, or in the genes, it would not matter WHAT I fed her, at least a certain percentage of her pups would have it. " To me that is FASCINATING...people really should care what they are putting into their dogs!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just curious.... was this baby recently vaccinated?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

When Reese had his little bald spot they did a scrape and it was demodectic mange. Our vet said they all have the little mite, like how dust mites are everywhere I guess, but it only causes a problem/fur loss if theyre immune system is weak. It may just be the change from being with the breeder to your home, plus all the travel, just weakened her immune system a bit. For Reese our vet said his immune system would likely kick it on its own in a week or two, which it did. He said there were treatments they could do, special shampoos, meds etc, but that it was as likely to clear up if we did those as if we put peanut butter on it, or did nothing. Of course his wasnt as severe, but I think not treating it and just monitoring how she does make sense. Too bad he wasnt comfortable doing the scrape though, it would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Well...I just talked to the breeder and she doesnt seem to think its a big deal. She said she will out grow it  It was caused from the stress of her sugar crash and then the move.

Anyone have a recommendation for a good anit-fungal shampoo?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know of any good anti fungal shampoos but if you can't find one let me know and I will help look  We all know I have nothing better to do at work all day.

I do think that they "outgrow" demodex as their immune systems mature, but it sucks poor little dear has to deal w/ it. Guess she will need lots of cute lil sweaters to keep her warm til that fur grows back in :-D


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

You should try Nu-Stock Cream for your chi. Pierce's All Purpose Nu-Stock has been tested and used for over thirty years. It has proven to be effective for fast relief of red mange on dogs, demodex and saracoptic mange, hotspots, screw worm, and ring worm. Nu-Stock also eliminates certain types of growths on animals.. 
Nu-Stock is effective on most skin disorders on animals. It has been used on several World Champion Walking and Quarter horses, as well as, World Champion **** dogs, bird dogs and beagles. For dogs: Use for many skin related ailments. Application every three days promotes rapid healing of red mange, screw worm and ring worm.

Here is the website Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle Check it out and read there testimonials! I've heard really good things about this product.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Just curious.... was this baby recently vaccinated?


No...she's actually over due




flippedstars said:


> I don't know of any good anti fungal shampoos but if you can't find one let me know and I will help look  We all know I have nothing better to do at work all day.
> 
> I do think that they "outgrow" demodex as their immune systems mature, but it sucks poor little dear has to deal w/ it. Guess she will need lots of cute lil sweaters to keep her warm til that fur grows back in :-D


I guess Ill go by our feed store tomorrow and see if they have any.

I just got a few shirts/sweaters in the mail today. Everything is so big. I ordered that little hoodie you had on Asia...the teal/black one. Its huge! Ill have to snap a picture of it on Lacey....its so cute


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Hey what color is she is she black or dark blue.She could be losing her hair due to alopecia.I have a blue tri who has color mutant alopecia. He don't have much hair and it don't itch him at all.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

This is how Glyns fur looked when it came out and it happened quick,, but he had less to start with, and he`s dark blue and has alopecia, he doesnt itch either, has your vet mentioned this possibility.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

glyndwr said:


> This is how Glyns fur looked when it came out and it happened quick,, but he had less to start with, and he`s dark blue and has alopecia, he doesnt itch either, has your vet mentioned this possibility.


He has the same thing Harry does he is so cute.Harry said a friend that knows what I feel like lol


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

When Quig's was that tiny I made sweaters out of sock's. They work perfectly. We are also using the Missing Link supplement. It has made very positive changes in Quigley's coat. His baldness is not caused by the same problems you are having. However, I believe all pups can benefit from using The Missing Link supplement.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Amazon.com: Vet Solutions Universal Medicated Shampoo 16 oz: Kitchen & Dining
I've used this before. I think it's pretty good. Winston has some skin issues when he was younger. This is an antifungal.
Good luck!!! Hope she gets back to normal soon


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

FBRaRrN said:


> He has the same thing Harry does he is so cute.Harry said a friend that knows what I feel like lol


Crikey!!! 
Does`nt Harry and Glyn look alike


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

glyndwr said:


> Crikey!!!
> Does`nt Harry and Glyn look alike


Yes they do  I think Glyn is a cutie.


----------

